# how to get round xbox auto renew ?



## ST3V3O (Mar 5, 2009)

hi

my gold live runs out in a few days and wanted to ask if there was a way round it ?

is there any deals for live on xbox that can be bought through the console as i cant sign in online due to losing the hotmail password lol.

other idea i had was buy a 3 month card and enter it now will this stop the auto renew of £5.99 which is a rip off ?

thanks


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

go to the microsoft xbox 360 website and log in using your email and password and its under the account settings in there. you cant do it from your xbox. they can send you a password reminder.


----------



## John74 (Mar 12, 2007)

Carnt you reset your msn/hotmail password ?


----------



## Liam_89 (Mar 17, 2011)

Call xbox customer support on: 0800 587 1102
They will stop the auto renewal and remove your card,
Then you can go to asda and buy a 12 month pre-paid card for £29.99 i got one last week.
Hope this helps.


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Call them with the above number, have your security answer or the last 4 digits of the card on auto-renewal at hand and they should be able to cancel it. Very helpful people :thumb:


----------



## ST3V3O (Mar 5, 2009)

But im i right in thinking if i enter a 12 month code will it stop the auto renew ???


----------



## Deanoecosse (Mar 15, 2007)

ST3V3O said:


> But im i right in thinking if i enter a 12 month code will it stop the auto renew ???


Yes. Your auto renew will then not take take effect until 12 months from now unless you enter another code at that time.


----------

